# advice for a single mum



## lisa70 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, 
Does anyone have advice for a single mum of 2 who wants to move to spain permanently? As yet I have no fixed destination, so any ideas would be appreciated, although I would probably prefer one of the islands rather than mainland.

In 2 years I will be a qualified teacher, and think this would be my best option for work in Spain. 

Are there any other single parents within the forum who, having made the move, can give me any advice? I was wondering about cost of living (particularly with only one wage), housing (I would have to rent), and anything else that may be helpful!!

Thanks
Lisa x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lisa70 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have advice for a single mum of 2 who wants to move to spain permanently? As yet I have no fixed destination, so any ideas would be appreciated, although I would probably prefer one of the islands rather than mainland.
> 
> In 2 years I will be a qualified teacher, and think this would be my best option for work in Spain.
> ...



First thing you need to establish is that the childrens father (if his name is on the birth certificate) is in agreement. Then you need to apply in the UK for jobs in international schools in Spain, cos I believe the good ones advertise in the UK educational publications. State schools will maybe look at you if you´re totally (written and spoken) bilingual. 

At the moment there is a major shortage of jobs in Spain, but who knows in two years time?????? I guess if you get a job as a teacher, childcare wont be a major issue for you - it depends on your childrens ages, although if they go to state schools and you work in an international school there maybe a problem cos they seem to finish and have holidays at totally different times!

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

lisa70 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have advice for a single mum of 2 who wants to move to spain permanently? As yet I have no fixed destination, so any ideas would be appreciated, although I would probably prefer one of the islands rather than mainland.
> 
> In 2 years I will be a qualified teacher, and think this would be my best option for work in Spain.
> ...


stay single lol


----------



## lisa70 (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> First thing you need to establish is that the childrens father (if his name is on the birth certificate) is in agreement. Then you need to apply in the UK for jobs in international schools in Spain, cos I believe the good ones advertise in the UK educational publications. State schools will maybe look at you if you´re totally (written and spoken) bilingual.
> 
> At the moment there is a major shortage of jobs in Spain, but who knows in two years time?????? I guess if you get a job as a teacher, childcare wont be a major issue for you - it depends on your childrens ages, although if they go to state schools and you work in an international school there maybe a problem cos they seem to finish and have holidays at totally different times!
> 
> Jo


Thanks Jo, will keep a look out in the educational sections! I think it'd have to be an international school though. Keep my fingers crossed the job market picks up...thanks for the advice.


----------



## lisa70 (Mar 22, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> stay single lol



Oh don't worry I will, ha ha !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> stay single lol


.........or marry a millionaire!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## 112inky (Mar 22, 2009)

hi,
it would be good if you get a good job over there...please look to the comfort of your children also over there....


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

lisa70 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have advice for a single mum of 2 who wants to move to spain permanently? As yet I have no fixed destination, so any ideas would be appreciated, although I would probably prefer one of the islands rather than mainland.
> 
> In 2 years I will be a qualified teacher, and think this would be my best option for work in Spain.
> ...


You need to know that state chool teachers in Spain are "Funcionarios" - aka civil servents. One can't just take a vacant post and it's quite a haul to finally end up in a school near home even after you get in as a civil servent which in itself is no mean feat - they can and do send you all over the place as you climb the points system.

I'm not even sure if a non-Spaniard can be a fully fledged funcionario - though there are people on this blog working in local government so perhaps they can comment.

So, Int School would be the choice I suspect.

Best of luck.


----------



## lisa70 (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> .........or marry a millionaire!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


sounds good to me...ha ha!!!


----------



## lisa70 (Mar 22, 2009)

Xose said:


> You need to know that state chool teachers in Spain are "Funcionarios" - aka civil servents. One can't just take a vacant post and it's quite a haul to finally end up in a school near home even after you get in as a civil servent which in itself is no mean feat - they can and do send you all over the place as you climb the points system.
> 
> I'm not even sure if a non-Spaniard can be a fully fledged funcionario - though there are people on this blog working in local government so perhaps they can comment.
> 
> ...


Oh, ok thanks for that, I guess International schools is the best option then. At least now I know what to look out for and what to avoid...thanks.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

lisa70 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have advice for a single mum of 2 who wants to move to spain permanently? As yet I have no fixed destination, so any ideas would be appreciated, although I would probably prefer one of the islands rather than mainland.
> 
> In 2 years I will be a qualified teacher, and think this would be my best option for work in Spain.
> ...


Hi,

What subjects will you be qualified to teach and can you speak Spanish ?

Depending on the answer to the above, will depend what you can actually apply to do. For example, maybe your best bet would be to teach English or teach in an international school.

Cost of living is cheaper in the Canary Islands as no VAT and you get cheap flights if you become a resident. The climate is the best on offer and housing is much cheaper than say Mallorca or Ibiza.

Be happy and Good luck !

Always glad to help, Dave


----------



## lisa70 (Mar 22, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> What subjects will you be qualified to teach and can you speak Spanish ?
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
I can either get the qualification in Primary teaching (which is general curriculum subjects which will obviously be different in Spain) or take the secondary school route and specialise in English or Psychology. I guess the secondary school specialising in English would be best. To be honest I haven't really done much research for Spanish schools as I originally wanted to go to Australia!

As yet can't speak much Spanish but I am taking a class to learn!! Thanks for the advice on where to live too, Canary Islands sound good to me....will have to do a bit of research. 

Thanks again


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> What subjects will you be qualified to teach and can you speak Spanish ?
> 
> ...



Be aware though that food costs can be high there - my Spanish sister in law is based in Las Palmas and she finds it very expensive there, due to the importation costs. On a positive note though, her daughter (who was raised in the UK until her teens) is continually asked for private English tuition and had her hands rather full.

Regards,

Tallulah.


----------

